# N Frame .357 into .44?



## Grindhouse (Mar 25, 2008)

Greetings Everyone, I have recently purchased a near mint condition S&W Highway Patrolman Model 28-2 with a 6inch barrel from a coworker for $200. It's a nice gun, but I already have 2 other .357 mags that I am fond of and wasn't really looking for another, but the price was too good to pass on. My question is that since it's built on the beefy N Frame, and a near twin to the Model 29, can I convert it to .44 mag? I've been to S&W's website, and I can purchase a 4 inch full lug barrel and cylinder in .44 mag for about $180. Is it that easy, that the barrels and cylinders are just swapped out? A nice 4 inch Model 29 for less than $400 would be pretty nice addition. Also, is it leagl to do so? Any comments wounld be great fellows, appriciate it.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

What I would do:

Sale the 28-2 and buy a 29.
or
Run WTT(want to trade) ads on the gun forums.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

All your going to do is mess up a good gun and you better get a pro gunsmith to replace the barrel and cylinder. Other wise your going to wind up with a paper weight. You haven't figured in the cost of a pro and that will be as much as the gun. LOL.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Conversion of caliber Model 28-2*

The Hyway Patrolman Model 28-2 is far more valuable in it's original condition as you describe it. screwing on a .44 barrel and cylinder will only detract from the value. I once owned a 28 / .41 Mag made up like that but it was always a lot less satisfactory than an original model 57. I would suggest selling the model 28 and buying a model 29. The suggested WTT or WTB on the forums, just be sure observe all laws. Original model 28-2 are very desireable.


----------



## bill111444 (Apr 10, 2008)

*N frame 357 into 44*

the rockwell hardness of the model 28 frame is not strong enough to handle 44 mag pressures and recoil. the model 28 and 29 look the same but the 29 is a much much stronger built gun. sell the 28 and buy a 44 in your price range


----------



## Grindhouse (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Guys I appriciate the feed back. I just traded my Highway Patrolman and a gunshow towards an Olypic Arms AR15. Isn't it funny when you go into a show looking for one thing and come out with the complete opposite? Anyway I think I'll satisfy my big bore needs, primarily as a backpacking gun in east coast black bear country, with a Taurus Tracker in .44 mag. when the time comes. Thanks again guys for the imput.


----------

